# The Marantz AV7701 Preamp/Processor Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Marantz AV7701 Preamp/Processor Giveaway*










*Marantz* and *HTS* have teamed up for yet another stellar giveaway that is going to make one of our members very happy!

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

